# ERRATA - Mike's Civil PE Exam Guide



## Jayman_PE (Mar 11, 2012)

Overall good book. Kind of a feel good prep for the AM Exam. I bought new this winter so I have the Revised printing. Here's what I found


Page 58 - spelling/grammar ("is" should be "if".)

Page 32-22 - Step 4 for Solution to Problem 1. I belive that H, should be measured to the bottom of footing. The problem and solution show and calculate H from ground surface to top of footing pad, not bottom. With that being the case we do not have sufficient data to solve this problem.

Page 71 - Solution to Problem 30. I calculate hf = 234.7'. Might be a mis-calculation in solution.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 14, 2012)

I like how there is no actual question for problem #4, page 16.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks ptato. Forgot to mention that one. lol


----------



## marathon74 (Sep 11, 2012)

I noticed that on pg. 59, solution to problem 18, Step 3. The value for L is written as 1500. The length (L) should be in stations, so L=15. This will give the correct R value of 0.266 as shown in the solution.

Quid: For the solution to problem 30 I kept coming up with 180.09 as shown in the solution after checking it a few times. Have you found anything further? Just curious.


----------

